# Thank you!!!!!!!!!



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

A Huge Thank You to everyone on the forum who helped with all my questions pre January 25th!! about middle schools for our daughter and areas to live in Cairo especially Maiden Scoland, Lanason and so many others. 

With all your help my husband did find a great little flat in Rehab and was finally getting settled with us planning to come out this month however after Mubarak was ousted and the military took over they grounded all corporate (and private) planes and his job (he is a pilot) is on hold for who knows how long so he came back to Colorado Saturday....

We will see what happens.................

Thank You again everyone


----------

